# Hanging Kitchen Cabinets



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

I've got about 200 linear feet of wall cabinets to hang on two walls. The walls are brick and plaster, no studs. My current design doesn't allow for much wiggle room. Could I get away with hanging the cabinets off of 1x4 #pine instead of studding out the walls? Say if I just added more screws to the hanging rails in order to support the cabinet weight and what goes in them? I would be applying construction glue and fasten the 1x4's to the plaster/brick with a pneumatic nailer. Okay. If that seems like a pretty risky thing to do, could I get away with attaching 2x4's face on? By my reckoning, I would be able to get a screw into the face on 2x4 at least 1.25". 
Dick


----------

